# The Watch Snob



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

on Askmen.com

Anyone every read this guys stuff? I started reading a couple and then couldn't stop. It was infuriating and yet addictive reading at the same time. I get the feeling that he's playing up to the role a bit though.

Example of a quote of his: "I was schooled at what many would refer to as â€œeliteâ€ institutions, one of which put me in a class with the children of numerous horological dynasties."

He's also hugely condemning of Panerai, Hublot and a lot of other big name watchmakers. Once you get past the stuck up superiority complex (fake or not) it can be quite educational though.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Had a quick look.



> If you put the Rolex on a pedestal and showboat, youâ€™ll come across just like most people who wear a Rolex -- like a used car salesman.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> Had a quick look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :shutup:  :lol:

BTW, guess what I`m wearing right now


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Had a quick look.
> ...


Two Rolexes?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

handlehall said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Two car salesmen? :hypocrite:


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

HA,

I have three Rolexes with a fourth on the way. And thinking about a fifth.

I must own the dealership!


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

Seeing as, in my short time here, I have noticed that there are quite a few U-Boat aficionados, I will post this Q&A:

I met a guy at a party who was wearing a Patek Philippe watch. He acted all superior to me because I was wearing a U-Boat, a watch that I think is very cool, and was pretty expensive to boot. Whatâ€™s the deal with that?

The deal with that is he is superior to you. Let me try to imagine the scene. You were wearing Diesel jeans, square-toe Kenneth Cole Shoes and a striped American Eagle button-up with a piece of cheese hanging off your lip? He was wearing gray wool pants from Zegna, shoes from John Lobb and a Ralph Lauren Purple Label V-neck with a professional salsa dancer on his arm, right? This person you are mentioning understands that luxury is about tradition and precision, not about showboating and attracting attention to yourself. Patek Philippe make some of the best watches in the world, U-Boat doesnâ€™t come close. Get some class and put away the little boyâ€™s watch -- you look foolish

p.s. I'd like to point out that I don't necessarily agree with the above (I rather like the all black Classico), I was just posting it as I thought it might garner some interest (angry or otherwise!).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

handlehall said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Moi?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

Real men wear G-Shocks.

:read:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Tartan said:


> Seeing as, in my short time here, I have noticed that there are quite a few U-Boat aficionados, I will post this Q&A:
> 
> I met a guy at a party who was wearing a Patek Philippe watch. He acted all superior to me because I was wearing a U-Boat, a watch that I think is very cool, and was pretty expensive to boot. Whatâ€™s the deal with that?
> 
> ...


I dont give a :bull*******: of what other folks think of my watches as im not a watch snob !!! I JUST LIKE WATCHES :man_in_love:


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

Hah, I like the Watch Snob, he makes me laugh, even if I do disagree with the majority of what he says. That said, I can't stand Hublot, but mostly because they thought having that fat c*nt Maradona as a brand ambassador was a good idea. And he wears two of them at once.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Haven't read it but it sound a lot like a 'much loved' former forum buddy who's name escapes me.

Grovsner ring any bells?


----------



## victor4620 (Jan 11, 2011)

I've just been reading some of this chaps... "stuff ?" and I have to say I want to punch him right in the face ! whilst wearing a shellsuit, Timberland boots, possibly a Kappa jacket and a Burberry baseball cap, then whilst he's lying on the ground I'm going to remove his Le Coultre, Patek or whatever other watch he's wearing and swap it for my Sinobi Superman watch, take photgraphs and post them on here !!

what an arrogant   ...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

He's got our number........

Question to Watch Snob....

Hi,

I'm in my 30s and have a bad watch-flipping disease. I've owned around 20 watches in the past seven years, including various Rolex, Panerai, Audemars Piguet, and the occasional Omega and G-Shock. Every time I get a new watch, I love it for awhile, then get bored, sell it and move on. Is there any cure for my watch-flipping disease?

Justin

Watch Snob reply....

"I suspect, from your rampant promiscuity, that you waste countless hours on watch-enthusiast forums. These online communities are salves for socially awkward types who canâ€™t function in normal society and band together from the safety of their respective basements to masturbate to photos of each other's new watch acquisitions. These virtual circle-jerks only feed the desire to keep acquiring new watches to ensure acceptance among the group. Of course, the vast majority of forum members are financially over-leveraged and are missing alimony payments to buy the latest Panerai. Not the best group of role models for an aspiring collector. Do yourself a favour: Wean yourself from the watch forums and stop acquiring the latest Swatch junk and Rambo special editions."


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

victor4620 said:


> I've just been reading some of this chaps... "stuff ?" and I have to say I want to punch him right in the face ! whilst wearing a shellsuit, Timberland boots, possibly a Kappa jacket and a Burberry baseball cap, then whilst he's lying on the ground I'm going to remove his Le Coultre, Patek or whatever other watch he's wearing and swap it for my Sinobi Superman watch, take photgraphs and post them on here !!
> 
> what an arrogant   ...


Don't hold back, just say what you mean :lol:


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Real men wear G-Shocks.
> 
> :read:


Those that work for a living... :boxing:.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Tartan said:


> Seeing as, in my short time here, I have noticed that there are quite a few U-Boat aficionados, I will post this Q&A:
> 
> wearing a Patek Philippe watch. He acted all superior to me because I was wearing a U-Boat,
> 
> You were wearing Diesel jeans, square-toe Kenneth Cole Shoes and a striped American Eagle button-up He was wearing gray wool pants from Zegna, shoes from John Lobb and a Ralph Lauren Purple Label V-neck with a professional salsa dancer on his arm,


I figured out all of these names must be "designer-ish stuff", so I stripped off (not a pretty sight :lol and checked my labels to see where I come in the scale of things.

Sweater - - Stone Bay

T-Shirt - - Jerzee

Knickers - - Channo

Jeans - - Armaro

Sox - - Chai Jai

Shoes - - Black Crocs (Chinese Homage at 3 Euros)

Gilet - - Wan Tong

Does this mark me out as a person of discerning taste? - especially when you add in the Jialilei Water Resistant Quartz :rofl2:


----------



## victor4620 (Jan 11, 2011)

Dave O said:


> victor4620 said:
> 
> 
> > I've just been reading some of this chaps... "stuff ?" and I have to say I want to punch him right in the face ! whilst wearing a shellsuit, Timberland boots, possibly a Kappa jacket and a Burberry baseball cap, then whilst he's lying on the ground I'm going to remove his Le Coultre, Patek or whatever other watch he's wearing and swap it for my Sinobi Superman watch, take photgraphs and post them on here !!
> ...


It's true though, he's just horrible, he sits there all pious in his little empire, wielding his "opinion" sword, walloping people over the head with it, what a bitter little man, I suspect his childhood was spent avoiding buggery by his public school house captain, or taking a beating on the "rugger" fields... He reminds me of that scene from Trading Places where Dan Ayckroyd is trying to sell his watch...

This is a Rouchefoucauld. The thinnest water-resistant watch in the world. Singularly unique, sculptured in design, hand-crafted in Switzerland, and water resistant to three atmospheres. This is *the* sports watch of the '80s. Six thousand, nine hundred and fifty five dollars retail!

He may be very knowledgeable about horology, but he still comes across as a classless pimp trying to hock a knocked off watch !


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

dapper said:


> He's got our number........
> 
> Question to Watch Snob....
> 
> ...


I think this is great! :thumbsup:

It describes most of us to a "T"!


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

victor4620 said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > victor4620 said:
> ...


Maybe he is just playing a character, he wrote once that someone wearing a Seiko premier would be worthy of a nod from a true enthusiast but not a handshake. I refuse to believe anyone would judge a person by the watch they wear, and even more so judging someone by the watch they wear to the point of not shaking hands with them.

Clearly he is a person who knows and appreciates high end watches, the column is called the watch snob, he's just playing up to the title of the column.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

As Walnuts says, just an angle and one that has certainly garnered a good bit of free publicity for his column; not worth getting het up about.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 8, 2009)

mel said:


> I figured out all of these names must be "designer-ish stuff", so I stripped off (not a pretty sight :lol and checked my labels to see where I come in the scale of things.
> 
> Sweater - - Stone Bay
> 
> ...


OOh, if we're playing that game:

Shirt - Tesco

Jeans - Kam

Kecks - Yes, clean

Sox - Two, matching

Boots - Dunno, can't find a label

Watch - RLT. My acceptance by polite society and watch snobs everywhere is therefore assured.

Andy


----------



## victor4620 (Jan 11, 2011)

Foxbat said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > I figured out all of these names must be "designer-ish stuff", so I stripped off (not a pretty sight :lol and checked my labels to see where I come in the scale of things.
> ...


  haven't worn matching socks since I stopped living with my parents, currently wearing one Superman sock and one black one...!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i like him ,dont agree with everything he says and like most he tends to think the more expensive the better it is but has forums spot on i reckon.

there are better blogs and columns out there but he is funny on occasion. i know 3 people with pateks and strangely enough they all have a uboat as well wierd that.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

victor4620 said:


> haven't worn matching socks since I stopped living with my parents, currently wearing one Superman sock and one black one...!


Now there's a fashion statement! We don't dare ask what watch your wearing.


----------



## Cameron (Mar 2, 2011)

Love reading his column and have done for a couple of years now. +1 to those people that think that he is playing to a character - and to be fair - why not. Its the reason he has the readership.

I think he is a bit of a pr*ck when he goes on about his best friend Hermes (or some other pseudo-elitist-not so common European name). Like others - cant stand him - but quite enjoy reading his column.

I imagine the Mafia column there is tending itself to a similar play on characters.


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

No, I don't suppose he really really believes every word he writes but he does write well and it's a laugh if you don't take it too much to heart. Plenty of journos exaggerate for effect and for entertainment value - Giles Coren does it a lot in the Times and a lot of the points he is making are very seriously meant, but / and he often goes right over the top in the writing talking about plebs and oiks because he went to Westminster and Oxford. Gets your attention. Julie Burchill used to do it in NME but then look what happened to her...


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

Cameron said:


> Love reading his column and have done for a couple of years now. +1 to those people that think that he is playing to a character - and to be fair - why not. Its the reason he has the readership.
> 
> I think he is a bit of a pr*ck when he goes on about his best friend Hermes (or some other pseudo-elitist-not so common European name). Like others - cant stand him - but quite enjoy reading his column.
> 
> I imagine the Mafia column there is tending itself to a similar play on characters.


Sheamus I think it was. Yeah I like him. He's quite obviously playing it up, because who isn't going to shake someone's hand because they're wearing an Omega and not an A.Lange and Sohn? That level of snobbery just doesn't exist. That said, I like a bit of snobbery, it keeps things entertaining.


----------



## On My Watch (Mar 14, 2011)

The best way of dealing with this is to ignore it completely. The more responses and acknowledgement they attain, the more gratification they achieve. Constant reaction by everyone else to their view of the world means they Win.

Although, there are points made that give the rest of us food for thought. The extreme view is always the one that centres and balances people of good will.


----------

